# BATTLE OF THE AGES



## Waffles (Apr 4, 2011)

WHICH IS WORSE.
[yt]CD2LRROpph0[/yt]
OR
[yt]ymKLymvwD2U[/yt]
Choose your poison.


----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THE SECOND ONE


WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Riavis (Apr 4, 2011)

Just reading the title got "Whip my Hair," stuck in my head. I've never voted in a poll this quickly or clicked my mouse that harshly before.


----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Just reading the title got "Whip my Hair," stuck in my head. I've never voted in a poll this quickly or clicked my mouse that harshly before.


 
Be nice to your mouse..


----------



## Riavis (Apr 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> Be nice to your mouse..


 
At the time it was the safest way to channel my rage. If it's any consolation, I have apologized to it profusely.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 4, 2011)

Whip my Hair is beating Friday?
INTERESTING!


----------



## Bernad (Apr 5, 2011)

Friday gets my vote.  I really don't like Whip My hair. : /


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 5, 2011)

Atleast Whip my Hair has a point. Ugh, friday is just stream-of-concious crap.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> Atleast Whip my Hair has a point. Ugh, friday is just stream-of-concious crap.



If you are going to say "Whip my hair" has a point because she keeps saying "I WHIP MY HURR BACk AND FORTH" then you might as well say "Friday" has one because she keeps talking about the great things you can do on a friday.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2011)

They are both fucking awful and I choose to hate both of them.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

It's like asking do you want to pull out your liver or your kidneys.
The former can be used as the new "rick-roll".
The other....eh.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay fuck
We need to redo this poll including this song
[yt]7DwT_2QQU64[/yt]
No, it's not a parody-ish of Friday. It came FIRST.


----------

